#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  New way to unify app and website measurement in Google Analytics!

## Katren

When I do the research many people measure the app engagement through Google Analytics, In order to get measure your app and website for the first time through Google Analytics, now we can easily measure both in one platform with the new unify way.

2019-07-31-2.max-1000x1000.png

----------


## Bhavya

> When I do the research many people measure the app engagement through Google Analytics, In order to get measure your app and website for the first time through Google Analytics, now we can easily measure both in one platform with the new unify way.
> 
> 2019-07-31-2.max-1000x1000.png


Hi Katren,

Can you please give me a brief explaination about the unify app and website measurement way in Google Analytics? Thank you.

----------

